# FR: Elle fait donc l'objet d'un soin particulier



## Floralala

Salut

I saw the sentence below:
"L'opération de broyage fait donc l'objet d'un soin particulier lors de la production de notre chocolat intense."

If donc is conj, where is the verb of dependent clauses? 
I don't understand the grammar " fait donc". l'object d'un soin means something cared? 


merci


----------



## t4pi0k4

_donc_ is a "conjunction of coordination"and marks a logical relation between the two independant clauses that you put together, here it is cause -> consequence; It means "as a consequence"! As if you just made an argument relating to the "grinding process" and your sentence is the conclusion: for example you could say *hence/in this respect..* the grinding process is subjected to special attention!
In French you have several words like "donc", in order 

to coordinate two independant clauses; 
and impart the transition with a logical link:
We use a mnemotechnic trick to remember all of them:
Mais Où est *Donc* Or-Ni-Car -> But where the hell is ornicar?

Besides the verb in the sentence is the idiom "faire l'objet de" which basically means "to undergo"


----------



## Floralala

I still get confused. If "faire l'objet de" is the idiom, then why use "donc" in between? 
Can I write like "L'opération de broyage fait l'objet d'un soin particulier" instead? 

Appreciate your help to point two independent clauses. I'm not so sure.
(L'opération de broyage) fait donc (l'objet d'un soin particulier)(lors de la production de notre chocolat intense.)
Subject. verb. conj                ?                         prép


----------



## Maître Capello

t4pi0k4 said:


> _donc_ is a "conjunction of coordination"


 I beg to disagree. In Floralala's context, _donc_ is an *adverb*, not a conjunction. By the way, it can be omitted as suggested by her:

_L'opération de broyage fait l'objet d'un soin particulier._ 

PS – Welcome to the forums, both of you!


----------



## SoraikoSan

Hello,
_donc_ is not an adverb ! It's indeed a conjonction de coordination.
Don't you know the famous "Mais où est donc Ornicar" ?
(mais - ou - et - *donc* - or - ni -car)


----------



## t4pi0k4

yes donc is definitively a conjunction according to "le grand Larousse 2015"! 
But i am wondering what part of my previous post did not you understand/do you object to? Because i could not have been clearer!


----------



## Maître Capello

I'm afraid you are both mistaken: _donc_ can be *either* a conjunction of coordination *or* an adverb! In Floralala's context it can only be an adverb.

TLFi:


> *DONC, conj., adv. et particule.*
> Conjonction, adverbe et particule de coordination, dont la place est assez mobile dans la phrase, et qui sert tantôt à relier logiquement une phrase ou une proposition à une autre, tantôt à renforcer une phrase, une proposition ou un mot.
> […]
> *II.−* Adverbe de rappel ou de reprise d'énoncés antécédents (valeur déictique, anaphorique; dans un exposé, un discours oral ou écrit, pour reprendre le fil du sujet, pour ramener l'interlocuteur ou le lecteur à ce dont il est question; mobile, l'adverbe peut se placer en tête de phrase, après le verbe ou après le sujet)


Larousse:


> *donc*, adverbe
> S'emploie, après le premier terme d'une phrase interrogative, exclamative ou après une injonction, avec une valeur de renforcement : Pourquoi donc a-t-il dit ça ?


----------



## t4pi0k4

Maître Capello, you are right!_ donc_ is an adverb in the particular example you gave ("Pourquoi donc a-t-il dit ça?") contrary to what reads in the written version of "le Grand Larousse 2015" !
However I am not ready to buy


> In Floralala's context it can only be an adverb.


at face value! Because the thing is that she does not provide any context!
This is why i believe my previous explanation still holds..... until it doesn't!


----------



## Floralala

Thank you all of your responses! 

If you would like to know, here is the full context I read from candy wrapping of Cote d'Or :
"La texture des fèves de cacao moules un impact sur le goût du chocolat.
L'opération de broyage fait donc l'objet d'un soin particulier lors de la production de notre chocolat intense."


----------



## Maître Capello

t4pi0k4 said:


> However I am not ready to buy "In Floralala's context it can only be an adverb" at face value! Because the thing is that she does not provide any context!


We really don't need any additional context. If _donc_ were a conjunction, you could split the sentence in two separate, stand-alone sentences, which is clearly impossible in Floralala's sentence.

Original sentence:
_L'opération de broyage fait *donc* l'objet d'un soin particulier lors de la production de notre chocolat intense._

Split sentences:
_L'opération de broyage fait._ 
_L'objet d'un soin particulier lors de la production de notre chocolat intense._ 

_Donc_ is therefore an adverb. By the way, it can be replaced by another adverb, e.g.: _L'opération de broyage fait *ainsi* l'objet d'un soin particulier…_

Here is however an example where _donc_ is a conjunction: _Je pense, *donc* je suis_. In that case you can split the sentence: _Je pense_.  _Je suis_.


----------



## t4pi0k4

"donc" as a conjunction can be placed pretty much everywhere in the sentence!

Besides i really don't know where you are going with your latest explanation Maître Capello!
I am sure that if you read your latest post another time, you will realize that it makes absolutely no sense at all!
In a sentence, even reduced to its bare-bone, you have to have at least a verb! When you split the sentence into two "l'opération de broyage fait" and "l'objet d'un soin particulier ....",
of course it's wrong because:

there is no verb in the second clause  so it cannot possibly qualify as a sentence;
moreover both parts taken individually don't make any sense!
But if you review my first explanation, I specifically stated that the sentence that we have been given to ponder about was most likely the conclusion of a previous argument that Florala has at last just given us in his latest post, confirming by the way my interpretation!
And in this respect, "donc" COORDINATES the sentence initially given by Florala WITH a previous or implied argument ultimately given by Florala!

The argument made being!
_The cacao beans have a major impact on the taste of the chocolate DONC  we will take extra care while grinding them!_


----------



## jann

Floralala, consider several nearly synonymous statements:

*Par conséquent*, l'opération de broyage fait l'objet d'un soin particulier...
L'opération de broyage fait *alors *l'objet d'un soin particulier...
L'opération de broyage fait *ainsi *l'objet d'un soin particulier...
*Donc*, l'opération de broyage fait l'objet d'un soin particulier...

The translation may also help you to understand:  _X fait l'objet d'un soin particulier_ = We pay special attention to X
--> "We therefore pay special attention to our grinding process..."


----------



## Maître Capello

t4pi0k4 said:


> Besides i really don't know where you are going with your latest explanation Maître Capello!
> I am sure that if you read your latest post another time, you will realize that it makes absolutely no sense at all!


Qu'y puis-je si vous refusez de comprendre et que vous niez l'évidence… 



> In a sentence, even reduced to its bare-bone, you have to have at least a verb! When you split the sentence into two "l'opération de broyage fait" and "l'objet d'un soin particulier ....",
> of course it's wrong


Oui, justement. C'est exactement pour cette raison même que _donc_ est nécessairement un adverbe et en aucun cas une conjonction. Si ç'avait été une conjonction, on aurait pu scinder la phrase en deux phrases distinctes et correctes, mais c'est impossible comme vous l'avez bien remarqué.



> But if you review my first explanation, I specifically stated that the sentence that we have been given to ponder about was most likely the conclusion of a previous argument that Florala has at last just given us in his latest post, confirming by the way my interpretation!
> And in this respect, "donc" COORDINATES the sentence initially given by Florala WITH a previous or implied argument ultimately given by Florala!


Navré, mais cela ne confirme rien du tout. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a un lien entre les deux phrases que _donc_ serait une conjonction de coordination… 

Selon _Le Bon Usage_ de Grevisse (§ 958) :


> _Ensuite_ et les adverbes concernant les relations logiques [_donc, partant_ (§ 1033), _pourtant, en outre_…] sont souvent rangés parmi les conjonctions de coordination.
> a) Cela nous paraît tout à fait exclu pour ceux qui ne présentent aucun des caractères (cf. § 1081) de la catégorie dans laquelle on veut les introduire.
> 1° Alors que la conjonction de coordination a une place fixe, entre les termes qu’elle unit ou devant chacun d’eux, les adverbes dont nous parlons se mettent à des endroits variés (sans changer de sens ni de nature), même s’ils sont en rapport avec une coordination :
> _Travaillez d’abord, vous vous amuserez _*ensuite* (_Ac._ 2001). — _Le froid est intense, nous essaierons *cependant* de partir en voiture pour Lille_ (_Dict. contemp._). — _J’avais fini mon travail, vous ne me dérangez *donc* point_ (_ib._). — _Ma grand’mère repartait triste, découragée, souriante *pourtant*_ (Proust, _Rech._, t. I, p. 12).


----------



## t4pi0k4

Maître Capello, tu as raison, et je m'incline!
Donc a été DEPLACé dans la catégorie des adverbes, entre autres parce que contrairement aux autres conjonctions de coordination, il est mobile dans la phrase! Sans le savoir on s'est refait un débat qui a déjà eu lieu entre grammairiens et qui a été tranché!


----------

